# Ford 860 leaking oil past spin on plate.



## Silverhawx (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a 55 Ford 860 with a spin on oil filter. The plate behind the filter started pouring oil past the top of the plate last week. I took the plate off and replaced the rubber gasket. Seconds after starting the engine the oil pours over the top of the oil filter again. It comes between the plate and the engine block. the center bolt seems to be tight enough I dont want to break it off in the block.
Any suggestions?
Thanks Mike


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mike,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

The plate may be warped where it doesn't apply sufficient sealing pressure on the top, or possibly damaged from something striking the oil filter. I believe I would replace the plate and seal and see if that solves your problem. Also clean and visually inspect the sealing surface on the block for damage or crack. 

Good luck and let us know what you find.


----------



## Silverhawx (Oct 30, 2015)

*Leaking*

Well I tried a new gasket. 
Still leaked
Looked at the side of the tractor for defects.
No Defects.
ordered new plate gasket and oil filter.
replaced all three
Still leaks.

I is acting like after it it goes through the oil filter the passageway is blocked so it goes past the plate. or the oil pressure is so high and the passage way is to small that it has to escape some where. #[email protected]$: Frustrated..


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

A couple of questions, and maybe a thought or two. What is the oil pressure gauge reading during all this? What, if anything, was done to or changed on the tractor just prior to this condition? Where are you getting the filter and does it have an internal bypass as called for? There is a builtin relief valve in the oil pump, but it's not easy to test and may be stuck so the filter bypass may be your only safety at this point. You might try removing the filter, and applying air pressure with a rubber tip air nozzle pressed against the oil passage. With the oil filler cap removed, and pressure applied, you should here oil and air escaping from various passages within and the gauge at some point should register pressure. This will at least verify that the oil flow actually has somewhere to go. I can't imagine a case where the internal passages would be blocked, but who knows?


----------



## Silverhawx (Oct 30, 2015)

*Leak*

My thought is that the oil comes into the oil filter through the center and comes out the holes around the out side. From there it goes up through the hole in the plate. Then drains down around the plate into the oil pan through a hole approximately 1/4 to 1/2 inch. After i take the filter and plate off there is oil standing in this hole and it does not drain into the oil pan. I tried to push a thin wire down the hole but it still does not drain. Does anyone have a picture of the underside of the engine without the oil pan on?

I ordered the plate, filter and gasket from a tractor parts distributor.
I have not checked the oil pressure gauge because the oil comes out to fast.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The books I have show the oil flow from the pump into the outside of the filter and exiting through the center going to the bearings. Easy to verify, just bump the starter with the filter base off and see where the oil comes from. There should be no passage allowing oil to escape into the pan. Only a supply from the pump and a port leading to the bearings.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I found the following comments from *GlenIdaho* on the YT forum regarding leakage from behind the plate. Hopefully, there's something here that might help you out:

"As for the gasket, it's easy for the gasket beneath the plate to slip out of place when reinstalling the plate. I would remove the filter and plate, inspect filter, plate, gasket, gasket seat, filter gasket seat for damage. Use a little gasket sealer on the gasket seat to help hold the gasket in place. Reinstall the plate and do not allow it to spin while tightening the bolt. Reinstall filter after putting a little oil on the filter gasket. Hope this helps." 

"Take it off again and make sure the mating surfaces of the block and plate are absolutely clean of a gasket sealer, oil and debris. Inspect the block carefully. I can't imagine a crack occurring there, but check it out. Also, when you install the plate be sure it is in the correct position. There should be the word "top" stamped on it. Naturally, the word "top" goes to the top and faces out. If no word, the slot in the plate goes towards the top. Once the plate is on and the bolt finger tight, see if there is any wobble in the plate. (up and down, side to side) You may have to hand position the plate over the gasket to obtain a good seal. This should not be required though. When you tighten it down, don't over tighten it. You want is just tight enough to creat the seal. Over tightening can warp the plate, damage the gasket etc."


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Mike,

If none of the above seems to work, try to get a brief oil pressure reading on your gauge. If the pressure is extremely high, you may have a stuck relief valve at the oil pump, or a plugged oil line to the engine oil gallery?

Attached is a parts diagram of your oil pump. See items #7, 8, & 9.


----------



## Silverhawx (Oct 30, 2015)

*leak*

If I drop the pan can I unstick the pressure release valve or do I have to replace the pump?


----------

